# Lib tech for freeride?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all, looking for a freeride board to add on my quiver.

now i use a capita sierrascope 156 for like all mountain freestyle, but I think I would like to use another board for a powder day for bombing

what Ya think about a lib tech freeride board? any specific model?


thanks


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking exclusively at one particular brand is not the best way to go about it.

I'm not that farmiliar with Lib Tech's freeride range. And their web site sucks so you can go and have a read of it =)

My powder board is a 162 Malolo (See my Avatar) and on powder days it is simply the best thing ever. It rocks for high speed bombing as well and is surprisingly stable, it is not very agile on hardpack but as soon as the snow gets deep between the trees I can throw it around anywhere.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

It will of course depend on your own personel preference but the 1986 Snow Mullet the Dark Series and the T.Rice C2BTX would be the boards I would be looking at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks guys

I know looking into just one brand is pretty narrow decision, however I am really amazed about the c2 and the magnetraction tech, that's why i would like to try them.

i will definetly look into t.rice c2btx


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

weipim said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I know looking into just one brand is pretty narrow decision, however I am really amazed about the c2 and the magnetraction tech, that's why i would like to try them.
> 
> i will definetly look into t.rice c2btx


I have the 09/10 T.Rice C2BTX and it is an awesome board. I am actually looking at getting a longer one (I have the 157) and selling the one I have currently...I wish they had the same graphics as I like the graphics on the shorter ones better than the longer ones. I could wait for the 10/11 model as it looks cool but there are 09/10s on sale if you look hard enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> I have the 09/10 T.Rice C2BTX and it is an awesome board. I am actually looking at getting a longer one (I have the 157) and selling the one I have currently...I wish they had the same graphics as I like the graphics on the shorter ones better than the longer ones. I could wait for the 10/11 model as it looks cool but there are 09/10s on sale if you look hard enough.


ha, how much u selling them for? and do you have a pic?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

weipim said:


> ha, how much u selling them for? and do you have a pic?


Well I would sell it for $330 plus shipping. I can take some pics in a bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want a great freeride board- look at the Dark Series C2 BTX...If you are serious you will not regret your decision


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

The Dark Series is a great board. I love it, like C2 BTX and rode it for many many days. Howeer I feel its more for aggressive park riding than freeride/pow. I agree with the take on the Malolo. That is a great board and this years model has S-Rocker which is a great tech. It still has a little camber for stability and a ton of rocker at the nose for float. At higher speeds on groomers the nose feels like you have a clown shoe on your foot or a sock half way off. It bounces around because it has no contact with the snow but after a while you get use to it. As far as mervin boards (lib & gnu) go I would look at these boards.

Gnu Temple Cummins- a great power/big mountain board but not great for flat basing or bombing on groomers

Gnu Temple Cummins C2 BTX Billy Goat Snowboard review

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn- A straight banana board with very little banana that is not that fun to carve but pretty stable at higher speeds and really fun in pow

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix BTX Snowboard Review

The Snow Mullet is great but not fun to carve or bomb hills unless there is deep pow. I'd check these boards from other companies that might suit both needs. 

Nidecker Megalight- This board rocks and comes in CamRock and Camber. Both are great and perform exceptionally well in any powder or groomer freeride situation.

Nidecker Megalight Snowboard Review

The Rome Anthem SS is a great Freeride/Pow board that is a camber/rocker version of the custom X. The guy who designed the custom X is one of the big guys at Rome and designed the burton custom. This has stability at high speed due to the camber and has a similar camber/rocker design to the nidecker cam/rock. It's much more stable than the lib and gnu's C2 BTX. 

Rome Anthem SS Snowboard Review

I'd also check out the Salomon Burner. The thing is just a beast. It's one of the fastest boards out there and everything about it is speed an pow. 

Salomon Burner Freeride Snowboard Review

The Burton Super Model and Super Model X are great too but I just hate that they don't allow you to ride other bindings because there are many good bindings out there that I like to ride. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

OH, i didn't really read your full message there. I'd go with the Burton SupermodelX, its a stiff powder board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

you should read the full message before going blind and say just buy burton. The supermodel x is an awesome board but there are some other boards out there that work a lot better for certain riding styles. Try a few, inculding Burton and see what works best for you. Its always best to try before you buy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Biesty said:


> you should read the full message before going blind and say just buy burton. The supermodel x is an awesome board but there are some other boards out there that work a lot better for certain riding styles. Try a few, including Burton and see what works best for you. Its always best to try before you buy.


I would argue back but it is pointless because I know you have not tried either of the boards I mentioned, whearas I have on numerous occasions. The Dark Series is by no means a stiff park board. The SuperX is a great stiff pow/ freeride board. The Malolo is better than both previously mentioned boards in pow but not comparable to the SuperX off pow. 

You say I recommend Burton blindly, whats the difference between me recommending Burton and the OP blindly wanting a "Lib Tech Freeriding board" ? This is a double standard that I have seen on a number of occasions on numerous snowboarding forums.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Dark Series is a freeride board, the stance is set back 1/2" from centre. I see it more like a board that is happiest doing park type hits in freeride terrain. At any rate my DS is the best board I have ever ridden and I an going to buy another dark to replace mine when it's time.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chalk another one up for the Dark Series C2 BTX.

I bought this year's Dark and love it. I would describe it as a freestyle freeride. I am 5'11" 180 pounds and ride the 161 DS, because I am more partial to freeriding. However, I have taken this into the park and it whoooaaa does it have pop. In fact, so much pop that it is a little scary at first. The banana between the feet and narrow waist allows for quick edge to edge transition, while the regular camber on the outside of the inserts gives this board tremendous stability and dampness at ballistic speeds. Don't forget the magnetraction, which gives this board more effective edge and better grip. Also, the org throttle risers allow you to ride this board thinner and provide more power transfer into the spines of the board.

The board does well in powder, however I had a few issues in the knee deep powder. Although, if I would have set my bindings back further it wouldn't have been a problem. I am still pretty confident in this board's freestyle-freeride ability in backcountry, and when I actually can get off the "ice" coast *cough cough* I mean East coast next year, I will be able to get a better feel for its serious pow abilities

If you aren't convinced, check out this clip of Lib Tech Pro Rider Eric Jackson in this year's movie "Black Winter." He is riding this year's Dark in some fairly thick backcountry pow, and doing sick shit. YouTube - Black Winter Webisode - Eric Jackson

Also, keep in mind that next year's Lib Tech Mark Landvik (aka "Lando) Phoenix will have a lot of the same features of this year's Dark Series: C2 and the org throttle risers. I mention this due to the fact that most people buy powder boards for limited use during epic powder days. Unless you have a serious amount of disposable income, you might want to look for something cheaper if this will be for strictly pow purposes. If you are set on buying something this year, consider this year's Lando, as well. It doesn't have C2 (although some argue there is a subtle C2), but it is very capable of freestyle-freeride and backcountry pow shredding.

Also, if you are really hot for magnetraction on a pow board, you should consider Rossignol's "The Jeremy Jones Experience" or the Smokin' Snowboards' "The Pinner". Both paid Lib Tech to use the magnetraction technology. I haven't ridden either board, so I can't speak to how good they are, but I do know both will be reasonably priced. The name Jeremy Jones speaks for itself in terms of freeride and it is now a limited edition since Jeremy left to start his own company. Furthermore, I have never ridden a Smokin' board, but I hear amazing things, as well. I was considering adding this one to my quiver as an epic pow fish board, but decided I didn't need it: http://www.porterstahoe.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=PINDTX-0110!SMO


Either way, this year or next year, you can't go wrong with the DS or the Lando. I love my DS, and paired it with Burton Cartels and Burton Ion Boots. I highly suggest both, however I hear amazing things about the Union Force and Force SL bindings. Never rode with Unions, but would love to give them a shot someday.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

YouTube - Mark Landvik Black Winter Webisode

Here is the Lando clip from the same video. As you can see he has his Lando Phoenix model from this year on display.


http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000080658/features/pro-files/pro-files-eric-jackson/

And, this link is to Eric Jackson's snowboard stats, in which he is actually displaying his 158 Dark Series from the previous video I posted.

P.S.: You said you already have a Capita, so have you considered the Capita Charlie Slasher for a strictly pow board? Also, very cheap at the moment.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

canuck_boarder said:


> If you want a great freeride board- look at the Dark Series C2 BTX...If you are serious you will not regret your decision


No don’t get the dark series, it’s a narrow board built for hardpack carving to large terrain park features and pipes. It’s not a powder board. And magnetraction doesn’t work in powder. It works on hardpack and ice. Unless you’re talking about steeps where there are ice patches in between powder.

A Travice Rice would be better. I think the Skunk Ape might be C2 as well next year I heard. There's also going to be a new Pro board that's like the dark series in some ways...but I'm not sure what the specs are.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

For me it was a toss up between the Jamie Lynn and the Snow Mullet. I decided to get the Snow Mullet, because I don't particularly prioritize bombing groomed runs on days without fresh. If I can't find anything un-tracked in the BC or through trees, I will just ride the park (on one of my jib sticks). Still, I've bombed plenty of groomers with the Snow Mullet, and it is a REALLY stable board. No chatter, MTX is awesome cutting through chop, etc. 

One thing to note... there is a pretty big setback on the Snow Mullet. I think 1.5", which is kinda a lot. Also it's a pin tail, the nose is like 29.5 cm wide, and the tail 28.5 or there abouts... This obviously doesn't make it ideal for groomers or anything like that, but it's not a big negative... it's just what it is. I move both feet forward so the setback is a bit less dramatic... maybe .75" or so once my stance is adjusted. It's great because on a twin tip board, you might need to run a bigger setback, but on the pin tail, you can actually run a bit more centered. When riding switch in pow I just remember to lean back a lot more than riding regular. 


I love the Snow Mullet in the pow. I am super happy with it, since that's what I bought it for. I've had it out on waist + deep days and it's never ever disappointed me. It's SUPER fast and really controllable in the deep stuff. It's a great powder board.


If you only have a few pow days a year, get a Jamie Lynn. If your local mountain has big dumps, I would definitely not hesitate to reccommend the Snow Mullet, especially since you have a twin tip all mountain freestyle deck already...

Edit: I say the Jamie Lynn because the Dark Series is a bit stiffer. I dunno, to me, not a good pow-specific board...


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> No don’t get the dark series, it’s a narrow board built for hardpack carving to large terrain park features and pipes. It’s not a powder board. And magnetraction doesn’t work in powder. It works on hardpack and ice. Unless you’re talking about steeps where there are ice patches in between powder.
> 
> A Travice Rice would be better. I think the Skunk Ape might be C2 as well next year I heard. There's also going to be a new Pro board that's like the dark series in some ways...but I'm not sure what the specs are.


You are correct about the Dark Series being built for large terrain features and pipe, but, in my experience riding this year's model, feels more like a freestyle freeride and works well in freestyling natural terrain including powder up to a foot or two. With that said, there are better lib tech's for powder, including the pointy tip T. Rice.

If this guy is looking for a lib tech that is made for epic 6 foot powder days, the Lib Tech Mullet is the best option due to its tapered fish body. However, I think a cheaper alternative can be found for a board that most people won't ride on a regular basis unless they are blessed with a location that gets dumped on regularly and a job that affords them massive amounts of free time. With that said, I will list cheaper alternatives. I haven't ridden these personally but all can be had for under $400 and seem to be well reviewed:

Capita Charlie Slasher (I have seen several left online for $279)
Smokin' Pinner (About $300 in the link I previously posted)
Rossignol Jeremy Jones Experience (Not a pure powder board, but it is an exceptional freeride and it is Jeremy Jones. This board has Magnetraction, which will come in handy if a rider hits ice patches in between powder patches)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 2010 Libtech T-Rice C2 in a 161.5

It's a great comprimise for all conditions from waist deep pow to steeps to hardpack/groomers.

It won't be as good as a Burton Fish in powder but its better than a lot of others. You do have to lean back when it gets fairly deep to keep the nose up.

It's not as good as my Capita Black Death Inc. (regular camber) on hardpack and groomers.

I bought it because I wanted a board to take with me overseas. I can't predict the conditions so I need a board that will do everything. My Capita is nowhere near as good in powder but it is a bit smaller (156.5).

The T-Rice and probably the Dark Series too is a good choice if your freeriding is in 1-2 feet of powder with possibly mixed conditions (hardpack) thrown in. I can't comment on any of the other Lib boards as I haven't ridden them.

If you want to ride powder mostly I would definately get a board that is more powder orientated as you will go faster and won't work as hard to keep the nose up. The Mullet sounds like it fits this purpose.

P.S. I don't know if this is a Libtech thing but the base on my TRice is not as fast as my Capita. It's just a bit slower (not much but enough that I noticed). It's not really a dealbreaker though imo.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

robbied said:


> The T-Rice and probably the Dark Series too is a good choice if your freeriding is in 1-2 feet of powder with possibly mixed conditions (hardpack) thrown in. I can't comment on any of the other Lib boards as I haven't ridden them.
> 
> If you want to ride powder mostly I would definately get a board that is more powder orientated as you will go faster and won't work as hard to keep the nose up. The Mullet sounds like it fits this purpose.


Exactly. Personally, I was in the market for the T. Rice, however every single (yes literally) 161.5 was sold out by January. I stumbled upon a Dark Series in late February at $499 (compare that to $669 retail), and snatched it. I have been very satisfied with this board, and it do very well in a foot or two of powder.

But, as "robbied" and I have said, if you want a powder specific board, the mullet and other fish/swallow tail boards are better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Billygold can you share where you saw the Capita Charlie Slashers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

robbied said:


> Billygold can you share where you saw the Capita Charlie Slashers?


I'd check this page

Capita Charlie Slasher Pow FK Reverse Camber Snowboard Review

I'd also check Gear Trade. They might have a used or ?? board for less as well. This is where I found my charlie and its been a great board. There are a lot of good powder boards out there but it's nice knowing that your board didn't cost too much when you hit a massive patch of rocks like I did today.

GearTrade - Search


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are all the links I have for the Slasher:

Burton Snowboards? Burton Boards - Shred Shop

2010 CAPITA CHARLIE SLASHER FK Snowboards Mens Rocker Freeride Pow

Capita Charlie Slasher Pow FK Snowboard

Capita Charlie Slasher Pow FK Snowboard > Men's Snowboards + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I also find the Rossignol Jeremy Jones Experience intriguing. It is the last board Rossignol made for the backcountry legend, since he left to start his new company Jones Snowboards this season. Anyhow, this board has reverse camber and magnetraction (licensed from Lib Tech). The price is fairly reasonable at $329 to $349 on sale from $550.

Rossignol Experience MTX Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo

2010 Rossignol The Jones Experience Snowboard - Goldstocks Sporting Goods - Goldstocks Sporting Goods


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> I also find the Rossignol Jeremy Jones Experience intriguing. It is the last board Rossignol made for the backcountry legend, since he left to start his new company Jones Snowboards this season. Anyhow, this board has reverse camber and magnetraction (licensed from Lib Tech). The price is fairly reasonable at $329 to $349 on sale from $550.
> 
> Rossignol Experience MTX Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo
> 
> 2010 Rossignol The Jones Experience Snowboard - Goldstocks Sporting Goods - Goldstocks Sporting Goods


Yeah the experience is pretty fun. I tried the 168. It's super floaty in pow, has a lot of nose, turns pretty quick and isn't bad on groomers either. Jeremy left Rossignol, is starting his own line and Nidecker is making his board. It's very much like this but without MTX. Not sure if it will have ultimate grip but I'm a big fan of Nidecker. I hope they do as well for Jeremy as they did for the boys at YES.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are some videos with Jeremy at the SIA explaining all his new boards. The Flagship and the Split look siiiiiiiiicccccccckkkkkk!

The Flagship
YouTube - 2011 Jones Flagship Sneak Peek - Snowboards
The Flagship Split
YouTube - 2011 Jones Split Board - Sneak Peek
The Hovercraft
YouTube - 2011 Jones Snowboard Sneak Peek - The Hovercraft
The Mountain Twin
YouTube - 2011 Jones Snowboards Sneak Peek - The Mountain Twin


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> Here are some videos with Jeremy at the SIA explaining all his new boards. The Flagship and the Split look siiiiiiiiicccccccckkkkkk!
> 
> The Flagship
> YouTube - 2011 Jones Flagship Sneak Peek - Snowboards
> ...


Yeah it does! It reminds me of a Nidecker Legend but with a little more new tech. The rocker/camber and a 3 bump MTX makes me want to ride this thing. I hope they have a 168 next year again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you, i Finally picked a ns heritage R


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Biesty said:


> Yeah it does! It reminds me of a Nidecker Legend but with a little more new tech. The rocker/camber and a 3 bump MTX makes me want to ride this thing. I hope they have a 168 next year again.


Ah man they only have a 164 flagship in regular. what about the 200 pounders who like a big board?

The Heritage R is a fun all mountain board. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

ha thanks. was really lookin for an F1-R , but couldnt find any to my size, so decide to go with the heritage and see whats going on next year


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

The Heritage-R was my second choice behind the Dark Series. Saw a review that described it as "freeride with a splash of freestyle." Sounds decent to me.

Biesty, the Flagship and the Solution (the split board) come in a 168 wide. Should work for you unless you have small feet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> The Heritage-R was my second choice behind the Dark Series. Saw a review that described it as "freeride with a splash of freestyle." Sounds decent to me.
> 
> Biesty, the Flagship and the Solution (the split board) come in a 168 wide. Should work for you unless you have small feet.


Unfortunately I'm a size 9 shoe so the 164 is as big as I can get. I have ridden wides for the hell of it but I have much more fun riding a board for my size feet.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

billygold18 said:


> Here are some videos with Jeremy at the SIA explaining all his new boards. The Flagship and the Split look siiiiiiiiicccccccckkkkkk!
> 
> The Flagship
> YouTube - 2011 Jones Flagship Sneak Peek - Snowboards
> ...


A snowboarder making his own boards??? I'd wait it out and see what people say about them. Having his name put on boards designed by a manufacturing firm is one thing. Using your name to sell your personally manufactured boards is another...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> A snowboarder making his own boards??? I'd wait it out and see what people say about them. Having his name put on boards designed by a manufacturing firm is one thing. Using your name to sell your personally manufactured boards is another...


These boards are made by Nidecker and it is not much different than what he did with Rossi. They are one of the best companies out there especially with freeride boards. Yeah they are boring and never seemed to capture the US market but they own Europe. They have realized this and that is why they are trying new ways to get the US to buy. YES was very successful this year (made by Nidecker) and so that is why they are setting up Jeremy. If one of the best freeride companies works with one of the best freeriders of all time to make a board it should be a great board. 

As long as it is made by Nidecker in Switzerland and not shipped off to a manufacturer in China I'm ok with Yesdecker and Jeradecker.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want C2 and a Lib, don't let these guys talk you out of it. Mervin makes some sick boards, albeit sometimes higher priced when looking at msrp. Anyways, a freeride board and a powder board aren't necessarily the same thing. You need to have a clear definition of what you're looking for. It _sounds like_ you are just looking for a freeride board that will still excel in pow. If that's right, then I'd suggest the Lib Dark Series and Gnu Billy Goat. If you want more powder oriented, then the Lib Snow Mullet or Skunk Ape.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> These boards are made by Nidecker and it is not much different than what he did with Rossi. They are one of the best companies out there especially with freeride boards. Yeah they are boring and never seemed to capture the US market but they own Europe. They have realized this and that is why they are trying new ways to get the US to buy. YES was very successful this year (made by Nidecker) and so that is why they are setting up Jeremy. If one of the best freeride companies works with one of the best freeriders of all time to make a board it should be a great board.
> 
> As long as it is made by Nidecker in Switzerland and not shipped off to a manufacturer in China I'm ok with Yesdecker and Jeradecker.


Rasmaysean, you make a good point about waiting it out. I would definitely want to do my research. However, Biesty is right about Nidecker. I have no experience with Nidecker, but from everything I have read, they make some of the best freeride boards out there. They even have a dual camber technology they call "Camrock" which is a sort of tradition camber in the center with reverse on the outsides.

It is a common marketing practice for companies in any type of market to use already established brands in order to push their product in unfamiliar territories. It equates to exponential savings on money that would have been spent on advertising and marketing. Nidecker just haven't captured the American market for one reason or another; therefore, get a name like Jeremy Jones onto the boards and they have already established a foothold in the market. And, Jeremy Jones is certainly one of the legends in backcountry and freeriding. If you think of it this way, Jeremy definitely had a say in the production of these four models. How could he not, when he has his name behind it? Nidecker most likely made the boards with their already established technology, but to his specificities. It should be exciting to see how they turn out.

Anyhow, as Triple8sol has pointed out, we're getting off topic, which is my fault since I brought up the other boards. Triple8sol makes a good point that freeride is different from pure powder. I love my Lib Tech Dark Series. It is an excellent freeride board that has a freestyle nature (twin-directional ability). However, if you are looking for a pure powder board go for the Mullet. If you have limited disposable income, there are cheaper options.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

billygold18 said:


> Triple8sol makes a good point that freeride is different from pure powder. I love my Lib Tech Dark Series. It is an excellent freeride board that has a freestyle nature (twin-directional ability). However, if you are looking for a pure powder board go for the Mullet. If you have limited disposable income, there are cheaper options.


this, on a big pow day a freeride stick doesn't do it


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Then, as I said before, if you are adamant about Lib Tech, choose the mullet for big pow days. If you want to save $200 go for the Capita Charlie Slasher.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Do not get the Charlie Slasher. As is common with Capitas, they're poorly manufactured and not very durable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Do not get the Charlie Slasher. As is common with Capitas, they're poorly manufactured and not very durable.


I would have to disagree with you there. Other Capita boards have issues but this thing is solid, sturdy and well made. I have put this Charlie to the test, hit numerous rocks and it handled everything I did to it like a champ. This thing is made knowing that you will hit things off piste. My friend borrowed it one day, hit a nasty rock so hard he out for the season but the board just needed a little p-tex. I did the same thing with my Salomon Special at the beginning of the season and it almost broke the board in two. I have ridden many Mervin boards including the Mullet but can't say any of them are more sturdy than the Slasher. If anything they are equal. I'm not biased towards Capita in any way. I feel they have their good and bad points. If anything I am a big fan of Mervin. I just call it how I see it. The Capita Charlie Slasher is a well made and very durable board.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lib-Tech Cygnus?*

I noticed the talk about the Lib Tech DS and made me wonder about my current selection. (Didn't but it yet though)

I'm 5'10" and 195-205lbs. My style is more like surfing. I like to freeride down and kinda snap the shit out of the sides of jumps and do powersliding on both the front and back edges. This is called "freeriding" correct?
Would a 157cm Lib Tech Cygnus be a match for me? I've read good things about it on here so far.

Thanks for any help


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> I noticed the talk about the Lib Tech DS and made me wonder about my current selection. (Didn't but it yet though)
> 
> I'm 5'10" and 195-205lbs. My style is more like surfing. I like to freeride down and kinda snap the shit out of the sides of jumps and do powersliding on both the front and back edges. This is called "freeriding" correct?
> Would a 157cm Lib Tech Cygnus be a match for me? I've read good things about it on here so far.
> ...


Are you crazy? With the price of the Cygnus, you can get like 3-5 good boards that span every niche of riding styles. Most of those reviews were prolly helped by self-justification of the price spent. I don't care what they put in that board...it can't be THAT much better than normal high end boards that it's actually noticable.

If you're like some rich rock star hippie that wants to save the planet by every drop in the bucket, then by all means...go nuts. Otherwise, there are much better paths to take, imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> I noticed the talk about the Lib Tech DS and made me wonder about my current selection. (Didn't but it yet though)
> 
> I'm 5'10" and 195-205lbs. My style is more like surfing. I like to freeride down and kinda snap the shit out of the sides of jumps and do powersliding on both the front and back edges. This is called "freeriding" correct?
> Would a 157cm Lib Tech Cygnus be a match for me? I've read good things about it on here so far.
> ...


I'm the same height and weight but I have a size 9 shoe which can make it tough to enjoy a board in our weight range. It sounds like you want a tapered board because they are the most surfy. The Cygnus is a really expensive board and I haven't tried it. It's not tapered so it might not be what you are looking for. 

Both the charlie and mullet are tapered so they will be fun for your riding style. The Charlie has flat camber to the front binding and then rockers up after that. The Mullet is banana throughout the entire board. The Mullet will old an edge better than the Charlie but doesn't carve or slash as well. Every pure banana(not C2 BTX)isn't fun to carve or slash when not in the pow. The tail is bent up so it doesn't hold when you get aggro on a turn. It washes out. You have to taper back your turns when on one of these boards. I'd look at 2 other boards that I feel would suite your surf style. 

Nidecker Megalight- Amazing board for what you want to do and it comes with a rocker/camber model and a camber model. My only complaint is it isn't cheap and due to it's minimal weight not super durable. 

Nidecker Megalight Snowboard Review

Burton Malolo- It has S-Rocker so there is camber in the board with a turned up nose similar to the charlie. Super fun in Pow but still has some rockered tail to slash. 

Burton Malolo Snowboard Review

Rome Notch- This board is really fast, surfy and tapered. It comes in many shapes/designs but you probably want the 155,158 or 162 in traditional camber. That way you will have fun on non pow days as well. 

Rome Notch Snowboard Review

I'd also look at Venture, the Burton Supermodel or anything that has a taper like the boards mentioned here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't speak on the Slasher from personal experience, and personally would prefer the Mullet. However, I have read countless reviews from people like Biesty who rave about it as the best bang for the buck in terms of a powder board. And, based on some ratings, the Slasher may be just as good as the Mullet, if not close enough to make the cheaper cost well worth it. I am merely suggesting the Slasher, because for many of us big/epic pow days are few and far between. Therefore, I wouldn't want to spend top dollar on a board I may only get to use maybe 2 to 3 times a year. However, if the original poster can afford to drop $400 on a pow board he or she will only use in limited situations, more power to him or her. Currently the cheapest Mullet is $398.30, whereas the cheapest Slasher is $279.95. With that extra $120, one can buy enough lift tickets for the 2 to 3 pow days he or she may see for the entire year. One major difference between the two is that the Mullet has a sintered base (faster, but more wax needed) and the Slasher has and extruded base (slower, but less wax needed). This is one extra way in which the Slasher is more cost effective.

Money not issue ==> Go for the Mullet
Want to save ==> Go for the Slasher


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is a good 7+ day review of the Slasher:
Capita Charlie Slasher Pow FK Reverse Camber Snowboard Review
Here is a basic review of the Mullet:
Lib Tech Snow Mullet BTX Snowboard Review

If you review this website's scoring system in regards to both boards, you can see they are fairly comparable.

This is only one site's opinion, so take from it what you will.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> I can't speak on the Slasher from personal experience, and personally would prefer the Mullet. However, I have read countless reviews from people like Biesty who rave about it as the best bang for the buck in terms of a powder board. And, based on some ratings, the Slasher may be just as good as the Mullet, if not close enough to make the cheaper cost well worth it. I am merely suggesting the Slasher, because for many of us big/epic pow days are few and far between. Therefore, I wouldn't want to spend top dollar on a board I may only get to use maybe 2 to 3 times a year. However, if the original poster can afford to drop $400 on a pow board he or she will only use in limited situations, more power to him or her. Currently the cheapest Mullet is $398.30, whereas the cheapest Slasher is $279.95. With that extra $120, one can buy enough lift tickets for the 2 to 3 pow days he or she may see for the entire year. One major difference between the two is that the Mullet has a sintered base (faster, but more wax needed) and the Slasher has and extruded base (slower, but less wax needed). This is one extra way in which the Slasher is more cost effective.
> 
> Money not issue ==> Go for the Mullet
> Want to save ==> Go for the Slasher


I have ridden both boards and I usually never contradict someone unless I have real experience from riding it. Based on your riding style I wouldn't choose the Mullet or the Slasher. If money was no object then I would recommend the Nidecker Megalight. It blows doors off both the slasher and the mullet. It also fits your riding style perfectly. 

Just to reiterate I have ridden all the boards and can speak from experience. I'm not just looking up reviews, reading specs and then forming an opinion. You have to ride it to know it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> Here is a good 7+ day review of the Slasher:
> Capita Charlie Slasher Pow FK Reverse Camber Snowboard Review
> Here is a basic review of the Mullet:
> Lib Tech Snow Mullet BTX Snowboard Review
> ...


Yep it is only one sites opinion......


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> I have ridden both boards and I usually never contradict someone unless I have real experience from riding it. Based on your riding style I wouldn't choose the Mullet or the Slasher. If money was no object then I would recommend the Nidecker Megalight. It blows doors off both the slasher and the mullet. It also fits your riding style perfectly.
> 
> Just to reiterate I have ridden all the boards and can speak from experience. I'm not just looking up reviews, reading specs and then forming an opinion. You have to ride it to know it!


Biesty, I don't think anything I have said has been contradictory to what you have said, even if it comes from reviews as opposed to personal experience. However, you are right that nothing compares to actually riding the board in terms of getting to know it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> Biesty, I don't think anything I have said has been contradictory to what you have said, even if it comes from reviews as opposed to personal experience. However, you are right that nothing compares to actually riding the board in terms of getting to know it.


You are right. I hope my response didn't come across poorly.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> You are right. I hope my response didn't come across poorly.


Not at all brother. No worries. =)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Biesty said:


> I would have to disagree with you there. Other Capita boards have issues but this thing is solid, sturdy and well made. I have put this Charlie to the test, hit numerous rocks and it handled everything I did to it like a champ. This thing is made knowing that you will hit things off piste. My friend borrowed it one day, hit a nasty rock so hard he out for the season but the board just needed a little p-tex. I did the same thing with my Salomon Special at the beginning of the season and it almost broke the board in two. I have ridden many Mervin boards including the Mullet but can't say any of them are more sturdy than the Slasher. If anything they are equal. I'm not biased towards Capita in any way. I feel they have their good and bad points. If anything I am a big fan of Mervin. I just call it how I see it. The Capita Charlie Slasher is a well made and very durable board.


If you say so. My buddy bought a brand new Charlie slasher and it arrived with a separated edge. The new replacement only lasted a handful of pow days, ending up with a cracked base after landing a bit tip-heavy. That's 2 broken to yours that hasn't broken yet. After everything I've heard from buyers and even shop kids, I personally steer clear. Last thing I want on my mind while threading through trees or dropping off a cornice is any worry about equipment failure.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Gonna just say here that I've put my Snow Mullet through hell and back. I gave my Baker friends hell for being what I said was "Blindly Lib Tech" loyal, but they convinced me into one. I've seen Libs delam or chip real easy. Mostly during the "Skate Banana craze of 08/09".

Anyways, I said fuck it. So far this season I've hit countless trees, bailed on some avy fences, hit rocks and streams at the bottom of spring time backcountry runs, you name it... Of course things will eventually wear out, but I've got a season of maybe 20 pow days riding this thing in the BC and had no problems. To date, my damage is actually a chip in the top sheet from my FRIEND's Evil Twin edge running into my tail. Haha. Wonderful.


Anyways, the Snow Mullet rides awesome in pow, and it does pretty well on groomers and chop when you're heading to the next stash. The sintered base is super durable and it's a fairly high price point board, so I find it has less problems than many budget boards, especially budget Libs. They don't price a board higher because they think it just randomly needs to be more expensive. 

If you can afford a ~$600 pow board, swoop it up (I'm sure there are deals out there for an 09/10 to make it pretty cheap).

Edit: The BTX (as opposed to a directional or S-camber) still allows the board to be ridden switch in and out of the pow. Like I said there is a 1.5" setback, but with some stance moving forward, it's balanced enough to at least pull off some fakie landings and switch wheelies in the pow, you know...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

my 165 btx mullet owns all conditions, i did the biggest nose press IN THE WORLD the other day on a box, 
monster switch pow wheelies, butters for days. floats like a boat. A little tip damage from a high speed traverse into a covered bolder, but libs are all plastic in the tip so the damage is all cosmetic and required no repair. If it had a full wraped edge, or a full wood core, i would have destroyed the edge and splintered the core for sure.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> I'm the same height and weight but I have a size 9 shoe which can make it tough to enjoy a board in our weight range. It sounds like you want a tapered board because they are the most surfy. The Cygnus is a really expensive board and I haven't tried it. It's not tapered so it might not be what you are looking for.
> 
> Both the charlie and mullet are tapered so they will be fun for your riding style. The Charlie has flat camber to the front binding and then rockers up after that. The Mullet is banana throughout the entire board. The Mullet will old an edge better than the Charlie but doesn't carve or slash as well. Every pure banana(not C2 BTX)isn't fun to carve or slash when not in the pow. The tail is bent up so it doesn't hold when you get aggro on a turn. It washes out. You have to taper back your turns when on one of these boards. I'd look at 2 other boards that I feel would suite your surf style.
> 
> ...


So i am a size 10 boot. If we are the same height and weight how does my having a bigger foot play into things?
I am liking the Rome Notch a lot!  I can't decide between 155 and 158. Can you help explain the differences between them please? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> So i am a size 10 boot. If we are the same height and weight how does my having a bigger foot play into things?
> I am liking the Rome Notch a lot!  I can't decide between 155 and 158. Can you help explain the differences between them please? Thanks


Yeah that notch is a fast aggressive board. Probably one of the fastest bases out there. There isn't much of a difference between a 9 or 10 shoe. It will be a little easier for you to turn than I. The 155, 158 and 162 all have the same taper, camber and shape. Based on the way you described your riding style and your similar build I'd say no on the 155 and choose the 158 or 162. If I were you I'd choose the 162 because a 254 waist on a tapered board is very easy to turn. I rode the 162 and the 168. The 162 was slashy and quick so you should not have any issues throwing that thing around in and out of the pow. The 168 is a beast with a different shape that is not for everyone so I can't in good conscious recommend it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> Yeah that notch is a fast aggressive board. Probably one of the fastest bases out there. There isn't much of a difference between a 9 or 10 shoe. It will be a little easier for you to turn than I. The 155, 158 and 162 all have the same taper, camber and shape. Based on the way you described your riding style and your similar build I'd say no on the 155 and choose the 158 or 162. If I were you I'd choose the 162 because a 254 waist on a tapered board is very easy to turn. I rode the 162 and the 168. The 162 was slashy and quick so you should not have any issues throwing that thing around in and out of the pow. The 168 is a beast with a different shape that is not for everyone so I can't in good conscious recommend it.
> 
> Hope this helps!


It does....thanks again. So what about groomed snow? Does the length matter on that stuff if it isn't fresh powder?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> It does....thanks again. So what about groomed snow? Does the length matter on that stuff if it isn't fresh powder?


Glad it does. It's all personal preference. For me I enjoy a big board on groomers because its more fun to carve out a turn, rides faster and carries my weight better through flat sections. That is why I rode the 162 and 168. I think your slashability will be a little bit better with the 158 but you'll get more out of the 162 in almost every other situation.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> Glad it does. It's all personal preference. For me I enjoy a big board on groomers because its more fun to carve out a turn, rides faster and carries my weight better through flat sections. That is why I rode the 162 and 168. I think your slashability will be a little bit better with the 158 but you'll get more out of the 162 in almost every other situation.


Does Rome make the same kind of board for the same kind of style for my lady? The surfy, tapered edges? Or do you recommend something else for her? She is 5'3" and around 130lbs. I'm guessing something close to 150cm right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

hocuzgetaction7 said:


> Does Rome make the same kind of board for the same kind of style for my lady? The surfy, tapered edges? Or do you recommend something else for her? She is 5'3" and around 130lbs. I'm guessing something close to 150cm right?


Yes mid 140's to 150 should be good for a freeride board. You want something a little bigger. Rome doesn't really make a pow board for women. I wish they did. I would look at the Burton Fem Supermodel. It is similar to the Rome Notch and fun to ride in any situation. 

Burton Women's Super Model Snowboard Review

Venture also makes every one of their boards in small (women), medium (women & men) and Large (wide men).

A lot of my friends at any level really enjoyed the Nidecker Angel. It's a great all around freeride board at a good price. I had the Angel for my wife (getting her to snowboard is a lost cause) and when I decided to sell it two of my friends who rode it almost had a cat fight over buying it off me. Both are very good riders and it surprised me how much they loved it. 

Nidecker Angel Snowboard Review


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Biesty said:


> Yes mid 140's to 150 should be good for a freeride board. You want something a little bigger. Rome doesn't really make a pow board for women. I wish they did. I would look at the Burton Fem Supermodel. It is similar to the Rome Notch and fun to ride in any situation.
> 
> Burton Women's Super Model Snowboard Review
> 
> ...


I showed them to her. And like a typical woman she wants more design options. haha. Any other similar functioning boards you can recommend for freeride?


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

My experience has been that in all conditions except hardpack/ice on groomed or flat runs, the C2 BTX Dark Series is a killer board. To echo the glowing comments on the Dark Series board, it is unparalleled in chunky and softpack conditions. It's a tad on the heavy side but the extra weight and stiffness comes in handy when you bomb down a run and the nose of your board holds its line and plows through the chunk instead of getting constantly deflected. For me, this was the biggest revelation.

The reverse camber, while great in the powder, is a severe handicap whenever it's hard and flat. I am accustomed to carving in these conditions whereas the BTX makes it almost impossible to do so...I should say, I was unable to do so. Perhaps a riding style adjustment is required, I don't know. But with my regular cambered board (a 10 year old Burton FL Project 162) I can get get on an edge and rail on my toe or heel through the full turn but on the Dark Series, initiation is quick but sloppy, and the faster you go the more it washes out the end of the turn. I'm not talking about Euro-carves here, and I ride a duck stance on both boards so it's a fair comparison.

Since I do enjoy carving when the conditions aren't so good, I will likely dump my 158 Dark Series at the start of next year and look for an older Lib with just the MTX. That MTX is absolutley crazy when traversing crud and I'd love to feel how it works with regular camber.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

vrecksler said:


> My experience has been that in all conditions except hardpack/ice on groomed or flat runs...
> 
> The reverse camber, while great in the powder, is a severe handicap whenever it's hard and flat.


I'll have to respectfully disagree with you on this assessment. I live in Philadelphia, and spend a great deal of time on the very icey and hard slopes of the Pocono Mountains (if you can even call them mountains). I own a 2010 Dark Series C2 BTX, and it is excellent on icey, hard pack. The Magnetraction not only cuts the ice into butter like a serrated knife, but ads more effective edge (even when reverse camber), as well. Furthermore, the stiffness of the board and the addition of traditional camber at the tip and tail, make this board incredibly stable. This is why - and I agree with you on this point - it is incredible when powering through crud like a sherman tank. 

There are a few steep icey patches at a local mountain, which I carved with relative ease on the Dark Series. And, before I bought the Dark Series, I demoed a Skate Banana to be sure I liked the reverse camber, and was able to carve the same steep ice-patch very well.

The only time I can imagine the banana between the legs being an issue on ice, would be on extreme AK big mountain lines "a la" Jeremy Jones-style. But, then again, Eric Jackson used the Dark in "Black Winter" and it seemd to serve him well.

To each their own...


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> I'll have to respectfully disagree with you on this assessment. I live in Philadelphia, and spend a great deal of time on the very icey and hard slopes of the Pocono Mountains (if you can even call them mountains). I own a 2010 Dark Series C2 BTX, and it is excellent on icey, hard pack. The Magnetraction not only cuts the ice into butter like a serrated knife, but ads more effective edge (even when reverse camber), as well. Furthermore, the stiffness of the board and the addition of traditional camber at the tip and tail, make this board incredibly stable. This is why - and I agree with you on this point - it is incredible when powering through crud like a sherman tank.
> 
> There are a few steep icey patches at a local mountain, which I carved with relative ease on the Dark Series. And, before I bought the Dark Series, I demoed a Skate Banana to be sure I liked the reverse camber, and was able to carve the same steep ice-patch very well.
> 
> ...


AGREED! I haven't ridden the Dark, I'm riding a T.Rice 157 C2 and it seems to be extremely forgiving on icey flats. Oh yeah, and it rips the whole mountain if you can handle it! I would like to demo a Dark next season just to compare the two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

danm said:


> AGREED! I haven't ridden the Dark, I'm riding a T.Rice 157 C2 and it seems to be extremely forgiving on icey flats. Oh yeah, and it rips the whole mountain if you can handle it! I would like to demo a Dark next season just to compare the two.


I think there is a slight miss communication between vrecksler and Billygold18 and feel they are both right. I have ridden the C2 and regular MTX Dark Series. Both have excellent edge hold that is way above the average snowboard. This would be a great choice for an icy day. However I think vrecksler is talking more about the boards ability to carve. I have found the same issues he is describing with the dark series when trying to make a good turn. It's narrow waist, org throttle and MTX or C2 BTX make it soo easy to turn that you can't lay out a good carve like you can with most freeride boards. You can almost turn the board back up hill without even leaning into it like a skate board would. I rode the Dark Series Duck as well and turning on a nice groomed run wasn't as fun as danm's T Rice. It has a lot of characteristics that a good freeride board should have like a crazy speed, ability to turn quickly in sticky situations and a very damp ride. That being said Lib has marketed this board the last few years as a very aggressive park board but this year they added the word freeride to the page when describing C2 BTX. I would tend to agree with Lib's previous years descriptions of this board but some people would enjoy this as a freeride board.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah, good point Biesty. I can see where the advantage of being able to transition very quickly and make very tight turns could be a disadvantage for those who want a traditional carving feel. Personally, I kind of enjoy that though because it adds a little more improvisational ability to the board and makes it fun on moguls and tree runs. But, I can see where someone looking for a traditional freeride carve would prefer something else.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

Biesty said:


> However I think vrecksler is talking more about the boards ability to carve. I have found the same issues he is describing with the dark series when trying to make a good turn.


Thanks Biesty. You are correct and I just couldn't explain it well enough. Fresh corduroy on a regular cambered board you can lay down big, deep turns and it's pretty damn enjoyable. But on the C2 BTX I just can't do that, and in my original post I did point out that it may not be the board but rather my inability to adapt to the new tech. This characteristic is the only thing I don't like about the board because I am so accustomed to always being hard on an edge when riding hardpack or ice.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

This is the reason I'm afraid to get a C2 BTX next season. I really like the new Travis Rice but I enjoy laying out nice carves and worry the C2 can't do that.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I am back and forth on what Lib to buy next year. T.Rice 161.5, Dark 161, or Lando 160 (I like the org plates of the Lando over the Lynn). When I'm not riding powder, I'm getting down the mountain as fast as possible, that is why I want a big board, got used to riding my powder board (163) on hardpack and won't switch back. I spend 2% of my time in a park. What do you guys think?

There is no option on any other snowboard company. My loyalty is with Mervin.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

sidewall said:


> This is the reason I'm afraid to get a C2 BTX next season. I really like the new Travis Rice but I enjoy laying out nice carves and worry the C2 can't do that.


NO worries... Not sure about other riders, but I can lay a nice long radius carve on my 157 T.Rice C2. You definitely have to adjust your style from traditional camber, turn more from the middle of the board but the cambers at each end of the board allow some serious power and 'snap' at the end of a turn. You should really try to get a demo to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

danm said:


> NO worries... Not sure about other riders, but I can lay a nice long radius carve on my 157 T.Rice C2. You definitely have to adjust your style from traditional camber, turn more from the middle of the board but the cambers at each end of the board allow some serious power and 'snap' at the end of a turn. You should really try to get a demo to see what I'm talking about.


If you must to be brand loyal and not a gear whore like me then The T.Rice & Gnu Billy Goat are both from Mervin, both are C2, both carve way better than the Dark Series. They also do pretty well at high speeds. You will get use to the chatter in the tip and tail from being off the ground a bit and the squirly feeling that the rocker in the center generates after a while. That being said I still feel that cambered boards are pretty much the way to go on non powder days. Especially hard pack or days you really want to carve. Stay away from anything that is straight BTX like the Phoenix. I think most or all of Mervin's stuff next year is C2. Straight BTX is just not fun to carve. The tail washes out if you try to make a traditional cambered turn. Travis doesn't use the C2 except for Pow days. You will still see him on a cambered board on all other days. My 3 favorite Rocker & Camber boards in order of 1st-3rd are Nidecker/Yes' CamRock, Mervin's C2 and Never Summers Rocker Camber. They all are much further ahead of the competition in terms of making a functional 1 board quiver. 

oh yeah rocker & camber is fun on slushy days too....


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty much every Lib next year is C2


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Pretty much every Lib next year is C2


Every Lib, except:
-Cygnus X-1
-Banana Magic
-Banana Hammock
-Snow Mullet
-MC Kink
-Skate Banana
-Box Scratcher

Here are some clips from next year's catalog:
Lib Tech 2011


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> Every Lib, except:
> -Cygnus X-1
> -Banana Magic
> -Banana Hammock
> ...


I guess I meant all the ones I would buy...


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> I guess I meant all the ones I would buy...


Ha touche! All the ones I would consider would be the C2's. Ha I was actually trying to support what you said, but as I listed them off I realized there were a lot more than I realized. All park rat boards except the cygnus, banana magic, and mullet.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Biesty, I had heard Travis didn't like the normal Banana but likes the C2 and rides that. You say he still rides camber over C2 though? Is C2 more fun to ride than camber?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

sidewall said:


> Biesty, I had heard Travis didn't like the normal Banana but likes the C2 and rides that. You say he still rides camber over C2 though? Is C2 more fun to ride than camber?


It's all hearsay but I have heard from a few different people he still rides/prefers the MTX with Camber when he rides the Blunt.

It's hard to say what is more fun because every one has different riding styles and is at different riding levels. For me I had fun on both but if I had to buy a blunt I'd probably buy the camber MTX and if I had to buy a pointy (pow board) it would of course be C2.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone have next years Rice 161 and Landvik in 160 that I can demo??  Just mail them to me and I'll get them back to you by 2012... And throw in a Kessler Boardercross board while you're at it...


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Biesty said:


> It's all hearsay but I have heard from a few different people he still rides/prefers the MTX with Camber when he rides the Blunt.
> 
> It's hard to say what is more fun because every one has different riding styles and is at different riding levels. For me I had fun on both but if I had to buy a blunt I'd probably buy the camber MTX and if I had to buy a pointy (pow board) it would of course be C2.


Weird, because I'm pretty sure the last major comp he won (Xgames big air) was on the prototype C2... but you bring up a good point, why would Lib even make a cambered version if Travis didn't insist on it... hmmmm. BUT for me the 157 T.Rice C2 is pretty much a quiver killer. Before I rode a 154 TRS BTX and a 156 MTX cambered Mullet depending on the conditions... Not anymore!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

danm said:


> Weird, because I'm pretty sure the last major comp he won (Xgames big air) was on the prototype C2... but you bring up a good point, why would Lib even make a cambered version if Travis didn't insist on it... hmmmm. BUT for me the 157 T.Rice C2 is pretty much a quiver killer. Before I rode a 154 TRS BTX and a 156 MTX cambered Mullet depending on the conditions... Not anymore!!!


Yep I think the Gnu Carbon Credit and T.Rice are the last MTX Camber boards from Mervin. like I said it's all hearsay. I have heard it from soo many sources that I'm starting to believe it but that could be bad. Yeah I would say having the 157.5 in MTX and 161.5 or 164.5 pointy in C2 would be one hell of a quiver. That Banana Hammock looks like a nightmare though.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Biesty said:


> Yep I think the Gnu Carbon Credit and T.Rice are the last MTX Camber boards from Mervin. like I said it's all hearsay. I have heard it from soo many sources that I'm starting to believe it but that could be bad. Yeah I would say having the 157.5 in MTX and 161.5 or 164.5 pointy in C2 would be one hell of a quiver. That Banana Hammock looks like a nightmare though.


The banana hammock shots from Thats It Thats All makes me....


----------

